# Off-Topic >  Boating Courses & Licenses

## Downeast Thunder

What? You need a license or permit for recreational boating? The answer is YES.and no.

If you live in a state that does not (yet) require a permit or license to operate a recreational vessel, you dont need to have such a document UNLESS you intend to operate your boat in or through a state that DOES require such permits or licenses.

BUT..How can you get a license or permit if your state does not have such a requirement and does not have a program where you can qualify for and receive a license? Enter the US Power Squadron, now known as Americas Boating Club. 

If youre from a state where licensing is not required but go boating in a state that does require it, you can be cited without any permit or license, but if you have taken the US Power Squadrons Americas Boating Course (aka the ABC course), you will be issued a certificate of successful completion (providing you passed the test) and it will be honored as a license or operators permit in the states that require it.

Heres the URL for the US Power Squadron (now known as Americas Boating Club) and from there, you can find a local squadron near you, where you can join and/or enroll in the ABC course: https://www.usps.org/

*Here's the video:*

----------

